# Mixing skills.



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, guys. 

My wife wanted to cover the the frame of the laundry room since, in her opinion, it looked so ugly. She asked to buy a curtain hanger for a curtain she´d make this weekend. I told to her "Ok, my dear. I´ll make the curtain hanger" She used her sewing skills and I, of course mine ones. 

Here are the final results.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nicely done Alexis..
very nice...


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Alexis, Them there curtains are looking fine, nice of you to make something to hang them on.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

As always Alexis that is nicely done.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice! You two make a great team.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Alexis, this is such a good idea. You don't normally think of the curtain rod and brackets being a complement to the curtains. Your use of different woods made it beautiful. I'm going to use the idea. Well done!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice project to blend your wife's sewing skills and your woodworking skills.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

chessnut2 said:


> Alexis, this is such a good idea. You don't normally think of the curtain rod and brackets being a complement to the curtains. Your use of different woods made it beautiful. I'm going to use the idea. Well done!


Hi, Jim.

That was an idea from my wife. She asked me to combine the wall tiles color with the fabric and the wood. The brackets are made out of saman, a brown local wood.


BTW, something went wrong when I attached the files. Normally, I put them in a logical sequence but, in this post I dragged all of them together and they were attached randomly.

Thanks a lot for your comments.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent family project. Well done.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice job Alexis.


----------



## stephentyler (May 1, 2017)

That's nicely done. Liked it.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, fellows.

After finished the boss asked for something to keep the curtains partially open so, I went to the garage to make these wooden tie backs that were attached to the wall with two faces tape.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Alexis,

Good solution for the tie backs and that's why it is good to save those scraps.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Alexis, good use of those "extra pieces", not scraps


----------

